# Wintr wading



## mjgamble (Jan 16, 2006)

Curious to know optimum wade fishing conditions for winter. Barometric pressure, wind speed and direction, tide movement, cloudy or clear?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Optimum wade fishing conditions is any time you can go. The rest of that mess is just mess you figure out how to fish in.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh .... and do not fail to get the Troutsupport DVD's and put the information into practice. Then watch them again.....then rinse and repeat.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

I prefer colder fishing, I get to sleep in a bit, and can avoid the summertime boat show, just really sucks if you get wet, or find out you have a hole in your waders


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

mjgamble said:


> Curious to know optimum wade fishing conditions for winter. Barometric pressure, wind speed and direction, tide movement, cloudy or clear?


This time of year I try my hardest to go just before a front blows in. I'm sure someone on here can tell us how the fish know it's coming but they tend to feed exceptionally well for a couple of days before the front blows through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

With the Barometric pressure dropping and the nice conditions today, and front coming over night; today would be good. I wish I was out there and not at work.


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

There are a few conditions that are unfavorable for obvious reasons (very high wind, no tidal movement, ect.), but rather than try to pick "optimal conditions", go when you can go and adjust to the elements. I used to try to go on the best days and have found that some of the "worst conditions" days have produced incredible bites. Pick you fishing area, lures, technique with the current elements in mind. 
To quote the department of redundancy department: just fish when you can fish and have a good time.


----------

